# KFHD2013 & sideloading books on FreeTime



## deb4ala2 (May 12, 2014)

Good afternoon,

I have bought 2 KFHD2013's for my kiddo's.    I have the Harry Potter books on my laptop.  I put them on the devices - they show up in books, however, I can't seem to be able to get them to show up in FreeTime.

I limit their time on apps (30 mins a day) with unlimited reading.  Otherwise, they would play minecraft all the way up until the KFHD shuts off for the night...lol

Has anyone had any success?  I really don't want to have to purchase again.

Get real discourage with the FreeTime.  I returned 2 PW2's last week because they don't allow library books in FreeTime.

Debbie Stevenson
Kindle Keyboard
Kindle Fire Original
KFHD 2012
KFHD 2013
Returned 2 Paperwhite 2013's


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

How did you purchase the HP books?  You have to go through Pottermore, but if you get them in Kindle format, you get routed through Amazon and they do end up in your Kindle library with any other books purchased directly from Amazon.  So they should be able to be 'allowed' for Free time.



edited to add:  It appears they are NOT able to be managed via Free Time.  I have a profile set up for my son (who's 30, but that's beside the point, it's for testing purposes  ) and I DID purchase them through Amazon/Pottermore.  They're in my library and I can find them. But I do not have the 'manage free time' option in Actions for those books.

Note, these are not 'sideloaded' -- these are direct through Amazon, but came originally from Pottermore.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

deb4ala2 said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> I have bought 2 KFHD2013's for my kiddo's. I have the Harry Potter books on my laptop. I put them on the devices - they show up in books, however, I can't seem to be able to get them to show up in FreeTime.


It seems to me that I was unable to get sideloaded books to show up in FreeTime on the Fire no matter what I tried...there's a thread here somewhere.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It seems to me that I was unable to get sideloaded books to show up in FreeTime on the Fire no matter what I tried...there's a thread here somewhere.
> 
> Betsy


Yes. The most anyone could figure out was how to get an alternate app to be available and use it to read sideloaded books. . . . but if I'm recalling correctly, that wasn't optimal for a variety of reasons and didn't necessarily work if the app was from elsewhere than Amazon.


----------



## deb4ala2 (May 12, 2014)

I got them when they first came out and have always been able to sideload from Calibre.

No matter what format, I can't get them on the FreeTime side.  Supposedly, on the fires only (not the PW or PW2), the books are available on the KFHD Free Time.  Sounds like that isn't working either.  Thanks for saving me another $60.00

I have heard some people have success doing it with using the overdrive app, but I try to limit apps to 30 mins a day.. and freetime doesn't currently allow the parents to distinguish apps from educational to fun.

The FreeTime app has sooo much potential - it could really set Amazon apart on the app market, but they have got to give the parents a little more freedom to chose the content  and let us add 3rd party books and music!

Thanks everyone for the fast replies.  Who knows, maybe they will do something in a update.  I did send it in to the Kindle Fire help/request email


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, you wouldn't have to pay additional money for the kindle versions, as I understand it -- you just go back to Pottermore and tell 'em that's the version you want. You are allowed to download several times, if I recall.  Though it's been a while since I purchased 'em and haven't really been back to Pottermore since.  So I could be mis-remembering. 

Free Time works the same, as far as I know, on the Fires or the PWs, so I'm not sure why that would make a difference. Definitely share your disappointment with the kindle support people -- the only way they know there's a problem is if people tell them.


----------



## deb4ala2 (May 12, 2014)

Actually, in the PW2 freetime info, it tells you that Pottermore and Library books are not available for use in FreeTime.

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

Supposedly they just added Overdrive library books to FreeTime, so you can view borrowed books.

There's certainly an aspect of locking it to Amazon content that's just about lining Amazon's pockets, but I work in an office of technologically inept parents and I suspect the other reason is that kids are probably more likely to be able to sideload than parents. If you were able to view sideloaded material in the "official" apps, kids could just pirate Game of Thrones or whatever and bypass freetime by plugging into a computer.


----------

